# NEW! Intermittent Fasting sections



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've just added a new IF section and will start moving relevant threads to it:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/intermittent-fasting/

I hope people make good use of it 

I personally started IF 5 weeks ago and plan to continue it for the foreseeable future


----------

